# Tips for quick pasteurizing of goats milk?



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I made my first ever cheese this weekend  The cheese making book I have said to pasteurize the cheese at 145 degrees for 30 minutes. I did this, but the cheese isn't as raw and goaty tasting as I'd like. I think the cooking killed some of the taste. What's the best way to kill off any unwanted bacteria, but still retain as much fresh goaty flavor as possible?


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Use older milk - it gets goatier with age.
We flash pasteurize now --165 for 15 seconds.
We will have to change to the longer method to get licensed.
I do not think it will make a difference in taste, though. I guess we'll see when we get our bulk pasteurizer.

If it's just for you - and not for sale - why even pasteurize? Plenty of people do raw cheese. 

Also--what breed of goat do you have? Toggs make a sharper flavored milk that is supposed to be great for cheese.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

The milk is from La Manchas, not mine though. I acquired the milk through a friend.

Do you mean I should let the milk age in the fridge for awhile before I use it to make cheese? This milk was frozen shortly after the does were milked.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm interested in the aging milk question too, I've been using the morning's milk with the previous evening's filtered, raw milk added. I thought good cheese taste was affected by the cultures and cheese aging.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes - let it sit in the fridge. Our raw milk gets a little goaty after a couple weeks-- I stop using it on cereal when it tastes like that. (Not nice with cornflakes)

The "goaty" flavor should not be coming from any bacteria - it is caproaic (sp?) acid that develops at it ages. So pasteurizing shouldn't affect that flavor, I don't think. LaManchas , like my Nubians, have a sweet, non-goaty milk. You may want to seek out a swiss breed to get more of that flavor. (Alpine, Togg, Saanen)


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Liese said:


> I'm interested in the aging milk question too, I've been using the morning's milk with the previously filtered, raw milk added. I thought good cheese taste was affected by the cultures and cheese aging.


I'm no cheese scientist, but I think "good cheese taste" IS about cultures, etc.
"Goaty" is about milk age and handling. I don't like the "goaty" myself anymore, after having made sweeter fresh cheeses. I guess my palate has changed.

Someone is going to flame me for all this. I'll stop now about "goaty"


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Interesting. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Blue, I'm going to make a chevre with some of the older milk and see about the taste difference.


----------

